# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Ваши объявления >  Ищу учебник по бхакта-программ

## Lakshmana Prana das

Ищу в электронном виде учебник по бхакта-программ. Автора и издание не знаю, просто слышал, что такой учебник есть. У меня есть учебники "Философия вайшнавов", "Духовная практика вайшнавов" и "Культура вайшнавов", написанные Яшоматинанданой пр., но это не то. Есть какой-то более современный учебник.

----------


## Ольга Ч.

> Ищу в электронном виде учебник по бхакта-программ. Автора и издание не знаю, просто слышал, что такой учебник есть. У меня есть учебники "Философия вайшнавов", "Духовная практика вайшнавов" и "Культура вайшнавов", написанные Яшоматинанданой пр., но это не то. Есть какой-то более современный учебник.


Мы учимся по этому учебнику
http://www.vasudeva.ru/index.php?opt...=33&Itemid=188

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Большое спасибо, матаджи Ольга. А существует ли какое-то пособие с вопросами к этому учебнику? В старых учебниках Яшоматинанданы прабху вопросы были после каждой темы.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Кстати, замечательный справочник получился  :smilies:  Сжали все 3 книги в одну, для повторения очень удобно.

----------


## Ольга Ч.

> Большое спасибо, матаджи Ольга. А существует ли какое-то пособие с вопросами к этому учебнику? В старых учебниках Яшоматинанданы прабху вопросы были после каждой темы.


Существует еще рабочая тетрадь, где по каждому уроку вопросы для самостоятельной работы
http://www.vasudeva.ru/index.php?opt...id=9&Itemid=35

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Дорогие преданные, подскажите, есть ещё какие-то обучающие пособия или книги, подходящие для людей "с улицы"? По нашей культуре, этике, самопознании, философии, но  в простейшем объяснении доступным языком.
Возможно, какие-то живые аудио- или видео-пособия?

----------


## Sarasvati devi dasi

Есть замечательный курс Ачинтьи Кришны пр "Вечные ответы", книга с таким же названием - очень красиво и качественно сделана с множеством цитат из БГ, она используется как учебник. Есть разработанные методички к курсу с дз. Вы можете связаться с Парамананда Пури пр по поводу методичек.

----------

